# Bà bầu nên ăn gì để con tăng cân nhanh. Thực đơn cho mẹ - tốt cho con



## Nguyễn Nhung (9/10/18)

Mang thai là giai đoạn mẹ bầu nên giữ cho mình một chỉ số cân nặng cho con hợp lý. Nhưng bà bầu nên ăn gì để con tăng cân nhanh mà đảm bảo dinh dưỡng và phát triển tốt nhất. Dưới đây là thực đơn an uống tốt cho cả mẹ và con trong giai đoạn mang thai.

*Bà bầu tăng cân bao nhiêu trong thai kỳ là phù hợp?*
Tăng cân như thế nào là phù hợp cho thai nhi trong suốt thai kỳ? Và mẹ tăng như thế nào để con phát triển tốt nhất. Muốn con tăng cân nhanh và tốt cho con nhất mẹ không chỉ nên lưu ý tới ăn uống mà nên chú ý vấn đề tinh thần của mẹ trong suốt thai kỳ.

*Các chỉ số tăng cân phù hợp với mẹ bầu và thai nhi.*
Theo như nhận định từ các chuyên gia thì mẹ bầu trong suốt thai kỳ chỉ nên tăng từ 9-15kg tùy thuộc vào thể trạng mẹ bầu. Tùy vào chiều cao và vóc dáng của mẹ mà chỉ số cân nặng sẽ thay đổi trong khoảng 9 – 15kg.
Tuy nhiêu nhiều mẹ bầu gặp tình trạng tụt cân ở 3 tháng đầu, nhưng mẹ không nên quá lo lắng vì đây là giai đoạn ốm nghén, và mẹ có nhiều thay đổi chưa quen nên gặp phải tình trạng này là bình thường.

Thông thường thì cân nặng của con cũng sẽ thay đổi và tăng cân nhanh kể từ tuần 30 trở đi để chuẩn bị cho lần “vượt cạn” sắp tới, mẹ bầu có thể tham khảo thêm các giai đoạn tăng cân qua hình dưới.

Trước khi đi vào vấn đề bà bầu ăn gì để con tăng cân nhanh thì mẹ bầu cần phải quan tâm tới vấn đề ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới sự phát triển của thai nhi là tinh thần và nếp sinh hoạt của mẹ.


----------

